# another newbe



## hurricane3 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello ,yet another newbe signing in. I have had this site in my favorites for so long I forgot what it was .I was scrolling through my favorites today and stumbled across this site so I clicked it and wow, here is people who share my love of WW2 planes.
As you can tell from my user name (Hurricane 3) my all time favorite plane is the Hawker Hurricane (even though I'am a Yank).I have a very large collection of Hurricane books ,some now out of print and am always looking for new Hurri information.
I am into flight sims and had built models for years but have gotton away from it ,maybe now I'll get back into building. Anyway thanks for your great site hope to make some new friends.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard hurricane3, look forward to your posts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Hurricane...

There's plenty here for just about any angle of WWII...modelling, simmin' and all sorts of stuff going on.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## imalko (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 22, 2009)

A quick hello from down in Virginia. There is some good information here on Hurricanes; its probably my favorite WWII plane as well.
Derek


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family from a Swedish Scot or a Sottish Swede or.....now I'm confused!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## gepp (Nov 22, 2009)

g'day and welcome to the fold


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Hurricane.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

G'day mate, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard. You should speak to Rocketeer1940 (Tony)...he's scratch built his own Hurri !


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Tally-ho Hurricane3, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome neighbor!! What part of Pennsy? Steelers or Eagles?



Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the family from a Swedish Scot or a Sottish Swede or.....now I'm confused!



Lucky, you're suppose to take the blue pill in the morning, not the yellow one!!! Do I have to do it for you? See, like this.. a little water....and.....done........woah!....what the.....are those spots?....in kilts????


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Glad you're here!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hurricane3 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry I took so long to reply everyone but I just got home from work (ya I'am 62 and still working, sad isn't it) and I'am overwhelmed by all of your welcomes.
You guys are great ,I think I'am gonna like it here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope so!


----------



## hurricane3 (Nov 23, 2009)

I forgot to answer Njaco's question , even though I'am not really a sports fan and even after yesterdays performance it's still Steelers.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

ah ha, the western part of PA!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ah ha, the western part of PA!



Very good!

=D>

And welcome!


----------



## hurricane3 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya got me Njaco ,two hours north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like you are near Butler? Had some friends in that area a few years ago.


----------



## otftch (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome from RAINY Florida.
Ed


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome from the Jersey Shore!

TO


----------



## hurricane3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Small world Njaco ,yep I'am bout twenty minutes north of Butler city, in Butler county,a small town called Petrolia ,named after the oil boom in the 1800's.It's one of those towns that if you blink you missed it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

A bit like Lucky's wallet then......


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2009)

G'day hurricane3 Welcome from down under!


----------



## A4K (Nov 25, 2009)

...And from a down-underer up-over! 

Evan


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

hurricane3 said:


> Small world Njaco ,yep I'am bout twenty minutes north of Butler city, in Butler county,a small town called Petrolia ,named after the oil boom in the 1800's.It's one of those towns that if you blink you missed it.



Yup, thats how I remember it!

Welcome, stroll around and throw out an opinion or two!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Hurricane. 8)
I am looking forward to hearing more from you.


Wheels


----------

